# Tecnología MPPT



## maipenrai (Jun 14, 2010)

Buenas, ahora estoy en un proyecto para diseñar un convertidor DC-DC para adoptar la tecnología MPPT (traducido "rastreador de pico de potencia máximo") en una serie de paneles fotovoltaicos que producen 8 A entre 469 Vcc en abierto y bajando hasta 340 Vcc a máxima potencia debido a altas temperaturas.

El circuito tiene que buscar el voltaje correcto y la intensidad máxima según las curvas de temperatura Intensidad/Voltaje de la serie de paneles. Esto es debido a que el panel fotovoltaico sufre mucho su rendimiento a temperaturas altas.

Los paneles están conectados a un inversor DC/AC que vierte trifásica a la red pública.

Aprovechando que los microcontroladores tienen comparadores, salida PWM y un software para manejar la lógica del circuito, es decir se le puede dar una instrucción "sube 1 V y compara la intensidad, si es mayor quedate ahí y si es menor baja 1 V por poner un ejemplo.

Varias preguntas que no tengo claras.

¿La salida de éste convertidor DC-DC no necesita condensador porque la entrada del mismo inversor DC/AC hace de gran capacitador?.

¿Las bobinas de inducción para estos voltajes son fáciles de construir o las hay listas para comprar?

Un saludo.


----------



## maipenrai (Jun 14, 2010)

Cuanto mas lo leo no me lo creo, ya está publicado en la página de Microchip como aplicación

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1824&appnote=en536175

Muy interesante... pero el diagrama esquemático tiene erratas, me pongo a realizar el PCB me doy cuenta de que la resistencia R110 queda en el aire.

Luego que queda adaptar voltajes.


----------



## Elvic (Oct 25, 2010)

saludos me parece excelente este tema de hecho estoy tratando de simular un esquema MPPT el de conductancia incremental;

les agradecería de antemano que siguieran en este tema; y pues solo pedirles que si tiene algún ejemplo o alguna sugerencia de software que permita simular estos,  pues estaria bien que lo postearan jeje 

bueno saludos des México..


----------



## El nombre (Oct 25, 2010)

Y eso que la 110 va al aire? Te refieres al esquema que trae el AN1211?
la de 27.4K?
No entiendo lo de "al aire" en el esquema no lo está.
Podrias espicificar la errata?
Saludos


----------



## microsistel (Oct 31, 2010)

Hola, que sería el MPPT??? Se esta implementado en convertidores DC/DC?


----------



## Elvic (Nov 6, 2010)

saludos pues aquí les dejo una aportación sobre que es el MPPT, 

En resumidas cuentas, de lo que trata el se trata de obtener siempre la máxima energía disponible en un panel fotovoltaico o arreglo fotovoltaico.
estas técnica se basan en métodos iterativos para alcanzar u punto donde la corriente-voltaje, sea sus máximos, y estos puntos darían la potencia máxima (recuerden P=I*V  ) en las curvas características  de un arreglo fotovoltaico existe solo uno; sin embargo, como esta en constante cambio o moviéndose ese punto ya sea por razones de incidencia solar o por la temperatura es necesario aplicar las técnicas para encontrar el MPP(máximo punto de potencia), y se utilizan los convertidores por el misma razón que tiene de emular una resistencia, es decir la impedancia optima, para que el panel pueda transferir toda su energía.
en fin este es el enlace 
http://es.wordpress.com/tag/mppt/
suerte


----------



## maipenrai (Feb 6, 2011)

Le he estado dando unas cuantas vueltas de tuerca y he llegado a la conclusión de que lo que necesito es un Step Up converter con MPPT, el problema es que la tensión de salida sería de 350-375 Vcc a 0,55-0,57 A; la tensión de entrada es de 26,7 Vcc y 7,80 A aprox. Lo que hay por internet son cargadores de baterías 12-24V. no me sirven ya que la mayoría de los circuitos boost con MPPT están alimentados con la tensión de la batería y no es mi caso. Hay circuitos comerciales pero rondan los 150 dolares.
Si alguien me puede dar una idea para hacer 500 circuitos de estas características os lo agradezco.


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 6, 2011)

Me parece que entendiste mal. Fijate la página de SolarMagic donde por ser los pioneros tuvieron que te explicar bien todo.
Al integrado tenes que alimentarlo con 5 Vcc de todas formas.
¿No queres cargar baterías, sino pasar la tensión a la red directamente?
Si la respuesta es negativa, cargas las baterías con el MPPT y con un segundo boost elevas a 350 Vcc.
El precio esta bien.


----------



## maipenrai (Feb 6, 2011)

Gracias Nilfred pero no es posible cargar baterías, por eso quiero diseñar un MPPT por panel con salida constante entre 350V-375Vcc y logicamente intensidad variable según la radiación solar. Si funcionase necesitaría 500 unidades.


----------



## Elvic (Feb 8, 2011)

> Le he estado dando unas cuantas vueltas de tuerca y he llegado a la conclusión de que lo que necesito es un Step Up converter con MPPT, el problema es que la tensión de salida sería de 350-375 Vcc a 0,55-0,57 A; la tensión de entrada es de 26,7 Vcc y 7,80 A aprox


saludos 
si los  datos son los que tiene y requieres.
Utilizaras un convertidor elevador, si es asi, el mas comun es el convertidor tipo boost; pero este solo puede elevar a una razon de voltaje de entrada con respecto a la salida de 10,
es decir, que si tienes un voltaje en el MPP de la celda de 26.7, el maximo  aprox. que se puede alcanzar a la salida es de 260 volts. 
y mas aun al variar la rradiacion solar, no se estaria asegurado que elcance esos valores que requieres de salida" eso es con un solo convertidor ".
se podria optar por convertidores boost en cascada, pero eso implica un sistema de control muy complejo.. lo mejor seria comprar los que existen en el mercado.

suerte..


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 8, 2011)

¿No podes cambiar la configuración de las celdas para tener unos 250 VCC?


----------



## maipenrai (Feb 9, 2011)

La tensión de celda minima es de 325 Vcc a pleno calor. Elvic, no sé donde tomas que el factor máximo es x10, cuanto mayor sea la bobina mas energía almacena y mayor voltaje se obtiene, un ejemplo lo tienes en los pastores eléctricos, etc.

Magnifica explicación de los boost...

http://oa.upm.es/3350/1/INVE_MEM_2008_54669.pdf


----------



## Elvic (Feb 9, 2011)

maipenrai dijo:


> Elvic, no sé donde tomas que el factor máximo es x10, cuanto mayor sea la bobina mas energía almacena y mayor voltaje se obtiene, de los boost...



saludos en la figura 6 del siguiente documento puedes observar, porque, digo
que es en un factor de X10 como máximo para la topología básica

factor de conversión

si es mayor la bobina la resistencia intrínseca aumenta y como se muestra el la gráfica del documento, la elevación del voltaje se limita a cierto factor dependiendo del ciclo de trabajo.

para mas información podemos consultar las gráficas "boost converter output as a function duty cycle"
además también puedes ver las gráficas de eficiencia del boost en el mismo documento
suerte


----------



## asdf123 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hola, saludos a todos. Leo bien seguido esta pagina, veo que harta gente sabe bastante de estos temas, asi que espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.
Estaba viendo el esquema de un mppt, para un panel solar, compuesto por un convertidor dc/dc tipo buck y el algoritmo de perburbar y observar ( bastante común y todo bien documentado en internet).
Pero me surgen un par de dudas a nivel teórico.
1)	El algoritmo empieza a mover el ciclo de trabajo del del switch que conmuta, variando el voltaje de salida. ¿Cómo se supone que tengo un voltaje fijo a la salida? ¿Cómo va a cargar baterías con un voltaje requerido, si el algoritmo de optimización lo mueve ? 

2)	El convertidor tipo buck es conmutado. Es decir que existen un ciclo de trabajo donde el panel esta totalmente desconectado de la carga, y no entega energía a ningún componente. ¿Cómo se produce la optimización de la energía, si tengo ciclos muertos?

A lo mejor algo no lo estoy entendiendo bien, o me estoy basando en algún supuesto erróneo. 
Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 9, 2011)

1) Si aumentas la tensión a la salida aumenta la corriente de carga de la batería. Para una batería de plomo, mientras la corriente este entre C/10 y C/20 esta todo bien.

2) Una parte va al condensador de entrada del Buck el resto se desaprovecha. Estamos hablando en el peor de los casos de 17 V a 13,7 V del 80% de eficiencia, misma eficiencia que se obtiene con un regulador lineal, con la ventaja que la corriente de salida puede ser mayor que la de entrada.

Los MPPT suelen ser Boost precisamente porque continuamente hay corriente a la entrada, el Boost tiene una eficiencia típica del 80% mientras que el Buck 98%, osea que solo trasladas eficiencia, de todas formas el MPPT Boost es mas eficiente.


----------



## tron (Ago 28, 2011)

hola

puedes explicar un poco mas acerca de los MPPT boost y buck?

cual es la tecnica mas comun?
si mi panel solar tiene su V max pot a unos 17V y mi bateria solo necesita 13V necesito un buck cierto?
cuando necesito un boost?


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 30, 2011)

1) No.
2) No se.
3) Cierto, aunque depende que tu batería requiera mas corriente de la máxima que el panel entrega.
4) Cuando el panel entrega 17,2 V y la batería requiere 28,8 V


----------



## Elvic (Sep 3, 2011)

asdf123 dijo:


> 1)	El algoritmo empieza a mover el ciclo de trabajo del del switch que conmuta, variando el voltaje de salida. ¿Cómo se supone que tengo un voltaje fijo a la salida? ¿Cómo va a cargar baterías con un voltaje requerido, si el algoritmo de optimización lo mueve ?
> 
> 2)	El convertidor tipo buck es conmutado. Es decir que existen un ciclo de trabajo donde el panel esta totalmente desconectado de la carga, y no entega energía a ningún componente. ¿Cómo se produce la optimización de la energía, si tengo ciclos muertos?
> 
> ...



1)  *¿Cómo se supone que tengo un voltaje fijo a la salida?*
El voltaje de salida se mantiene regulado por medio de un control, es decir, se censa el voltaje de salida y se crea una ley de control para retroalimentar,para mantener a un nivel de voltaje constante (solo puede operar bien en rangos específicos todo depende de las características de tu circuito); En el caso del convertidor buck, entre comillas "reduce el  voltaje de entrada y transforma en corriente como un transformador normal " por eso el voltaje de entrada siempre tiene un nivel mayor. 

*¿Cómo va a cargar baterías con un voltaje requerido, si el algoritmo de optimización lo mueve ?*  Por lo mismo que un buck aseguras un nivel de voltaje contante de salida para un rango de voltaje de entrada, es decir si tu panel genera 27v a pleno luz solar y 20v con luz disminuida y tu requieres 12v de salida, entonces,  dentro de ese rango de entra 27V a 20V tu tendras 12 v constantes de salida solo cambiara el nivel de corriente que entregue el buck; el algoritmo debe trabajar a frecuencias altas 20kHZ, no se mueve es decir es muy rápido y simplemente se ve de forma continua. no funciona cada minuto o cada hora es todo el tiempo.

2) ¿Cómo se produce la optimización de la energía, si tengo ciclos muertos?
No hay ciclos muertos como ya comente se promedia la energía recidiva porque la frecuencia es muy alta, es decir el sistema siempre provee de energía continuamente a la carga o batería.

Espero haberme explicado un poco, que no se redactar muy bien jojoj, pero quiero a aprender a escribir jjeje

suerte.....

Te paso un link a un vídeo de un esquema MPPT (conductancia incremental ) simulado en Matlab ; es un boost, aun estoy detallando que no es funcional del todo jeje , solo se observa la potencia de salida debido a que el dato importante por ahora.


----------



## Pablet (Mar 24, 2014)

Hola a todos! os quería presentar un proyecto que estoy realizando junto a una tienda de electrónica online. 
El proyecto es un cargador de baterias que obtiene la energía a partir de placas solares. El regulador que he diseñado se encarga de obtener el punto de máxima potencia y cargar la batería. Además de eso, el controlador gestiona una página web en la que se pueden visualizar los valores de la batería y estado del sistema en general.
El regulador está basado en una fuente SEPIC, la cual puede suministrar hasta 3 amperios, y cargar baterías de hasta 24 voltios.
A parte de presentaros el proyecto y que me digáis que opináis, me gustaría que si me pudierais dar alguna sugerencia, o algunas mejoras del equipo no dudarais en decírmelas, ya que cualquier sugerencia será muy bien venida, ya sea por aquí, o en los comentarios del blog.
El proyecto va a estar controlado por un Arduino DUE, y el código y los esquemas estarán colgados en Github.
El proyecto lo podeis encontrar en esta página:
http://www.mipsandchips.com.es/search/label/MPPT%20Solar

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Javitron (May 1, 2021)

Hola, me ha surgido una duda con estos reguladores. Tengo un amigo que se va a montar un sistema aislado, y va a montar 15 paneles de 24v en serie para una batería de 48v. Si estos reguladores hacen magia, pero tanta diferencia.

¿No baja el rendimiento?

Las ventajas superaran las desventajas, ya que cargara casi hasta al anochecer. 
Y casi por la noche jeje ¿Pero no sufrirá a plena potencia?

En especificaciones parece que lo permite.

A mí el cuerpo me dice que un voltaje de un 50% de la batería estaría bien pero 6 veces más...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2021)

La tecnología MPPT ya es vieja y si hace eso


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 1, 2021)

Estos cargadores con entrada MPPT son básicamente fuentes DC -DC que ajustan la resistencia de entrada para transferir la máxima potencia disponible de los paneles a la batería, después de que no se supere las condiciones de entrada: tensión máxima y corriente máxima funcionara bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2021)

Se queman si se supera la tensión de entrada máxima

P.D.: unificado con un tema que trata ésto !


----------



## capitanp (May 1, 2021)

Son un 99.8% eficientes, ya hace 11 años de este hilo y hoy en dia los cargadores MPPT se consiguen en las farmacias


----------

